

Design Machines: How to survive the digital apocalypse - michaelq
https://louderthanten.com/articles/story/design-machines

======
tariqali34
I like the ideas behind the blog post, but in practice, I do not care about
design as much as I do content. Yeah, content is mostly terrible on the
Internet, but the solution isn't prettier design. It's better content. And in
fact, I may prefer the cold, clinical machines over this blog post design that
serves to distract people from the content and make navigation harder.

Also, it seems hypocritical to me to decry monetization and advertising, only
to then advertise a yearly subscription service after the blog post is done.

